# Illinois PHCC Expo



## plumber p (Sep 19, 2010)

Is anyone here planning to go to the Illinois PHCC Expo and Educational day? Its Friday March 18th, 2011. I am signed up for the continuing Ed class and plan to attend the Expo. http://www.ilphcc.com/convention.htm


----------

